# 49 8n rear hydraulics errant with mind of it's own



## Garylou (May 19, 2020)

Seems like my rear end lift kinda has developed a bit of it's own mind. Lifts slow sometimes and quickly at others. Different heights with same use of lever. Fluid level is ok. Maybe a winter project to work on the pump or what do you all think? Suggestions greatly appreciated.


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

Steiner Tractors has a video on YouTube specific to the 8N hydraulics. You may want to check it out for guidance


----------

